# Too many barn flies



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How do I cut the population? They are small buggars not normal size. I've tried spraying mixure of water vinegar oil & garlic but it doesnt seem to help.
There is hay stored in there so I dont really want to use anything toxic. I do have a bottle of stuff for horses. They dont seem to bother the goats who are not in said barn.
At this point Im thinking off pulling all feed out of there & just bombing the place. And what would I bomb with?
Help please!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Quick Bait spot on fly spray works really great, I just spray it on surfaces where the flies land often and wow it will knock them out, I literally sweep piles of them out of the barn. I don't spray it directly in pens where the goat's are kept.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I have been using DE (diatomaceous earth- food grade) in my barns and I am very impressed. Flies are really bad here this year and I have no flies in the barn nor spiders.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

ChiChi we spread the DE here too. Outside the flies arent too bad. Must be the chick pen in there that hasnt been cleaned out yet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we use fly bags or the trap and toss- smell horrible but they work!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

DUCKS!!!! All naturaul fly repellant ;-)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ducks attract the flies with their poop -- talking from experience. They do eat flies though better then chickens


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally have just the opposite stacey. My ducks are no where near as messy - and where my flies are is in the goat pen where the chickens are and they really did nothing for them - let the ducks in and they "cleaned house" so to speak. I have had my ducks since early early spring and love them to help!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Hanging Trap-N-Toss. Duck and DE on the ground.  

Gina


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just put up "Flies be Gone". Hope it works.
Ducks are great for slugs too :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had a crazy invasion of flies the past several days in the barn! What is safe to put in the bedding since that is a problem area? I do try to keep the stall that they all sleep in clean, but doesn't help. I am not sure what is safe and what's not, especially when we have goat kids.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

I use the reusable fly traps from tractor supply . The replacement fly attractant costs about $5 for 2 tubes and I hang them high in the goat barn as well as about 2 feet off the floor. Works wonders for me.

My ducks do a horrible job at controlling the flies. So much that I hang 2 feeders in the duck/chicken house as well as 1 outside the pen gate (which is FULL of flies after only 4 days) and 1 outside the chicken door.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Food grade Diatamaceos (sp) Earth is safe, its suppose to cut down on larvae. Folks also use Stall Dry, it helps control odor (ie fly attraction)


----------



## 2horses (Jun 28, 2010)

If you go with Diatomaceous Earth, it MUST be food grade. The other DE is for pools and can hurt your animals. I have to get my DE from a local grain mill as other places have the pool stuff.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It must be working, not NEAR as many & its a good 50' from the problem area.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 19, 2010)

Spaulding Labs has fly predators and they are wonderful little bugs. I had a horrible fly problem (boy they sure could bite) and now I rarely see a fly. They even worked on the face flies that used to drive the horses nutso!! I would recommend them to anyone :wahoo:


----------

